# Photos from my last dressage comp!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is my last comp  We got 1st in our elementary 3b and 2c as well as a second in the 2A, qualifying us for state dressage that we are going to in exactly 10 days!


No critique, I know what we need to fix


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

You two look GREAT! Congratulations on your wins and good luck at state. Make sure you share pictures of you at state as well!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh I will! Im so proud of her, and she was a bit naughty that day as well :SBut thanks!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump?!


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

You guys look awesome! Congrats on your placings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats! Great job on qualifying for states  Best of luck


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou  She kicks butt haha


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

It looks like she does! We _must_ have photos from states.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

There will be heaps for sure


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

And who would think that this little grub used to be that gorgeous pinto that is going to state? We have both improved quiet a lot!!:-o:shock:


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations!
It looks like you two make an amazing team. Keep up the great work and be sure to update us with photos from state!


----------



## ilovemolly (Nov 14, 2011)

beautiful horse! you guys look awesome!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwwwww you two are the best team. Can't wait to see pics from state! GO TEAM ELLEN AND TESS!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks! For all the nice comments


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know you told me once, but what is the orange sweater? I see that on several Aussie riders. And , I only see white helmets in Australia. Are all helmets white?
Tess and you look great, with obvious improvement.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I know you told me once, but what is the orange sweater? I see that on several Aussie riders. And , I only see white helmets in Australia. Are all helmets white?
> Tess and you look great, with obvious improvement.


The orange sweater is part of the uniform for the pony club that several members belong to. 
And it must be the craze in that area of Australia to have white helmets. I can only think of one rider who does dressage in my area who rides with a white helmet, though a lot of sporting riders do. 

Looking good PintoTess! Congrats on making it to States - States is always the funnest competition of the year.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

In my area, the white helmets have been cheaper than the ones that are black, with felt etc. which will have something to do with popularity.

And yes, the orange is part of the pony club uniform. When competing, you have to represent your club by wearing your uniform as far as I understand.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep  Its my ugly PC uniform 

And the white helmet, I had no other that day as my show one is not PC approved but I have a velvet one that is approved now


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

haha go the orange.
we both love it dont we ellen??

niceeeeeee. goood luck!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh yeah we love it haha  It DOES grow on you lol 

Thanks Maddie xoxox


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hhaha^^


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, it's pony club uniforms - mine is a lovely brown vest . So, sometime's I'd be much happier with an orange one!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking good, hope that you guys to well at State


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha your orange makes me glad my uniform is a sky blue vest 

You guys look great


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Luckily our Pony Club is a nice red with white stripes on the sleeves. Even the jumpers are a nice blue 

I also have a white helmet, they are cheaper where I am. The local shop only sells black show helmets though.

Good luck at state!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Back from state now hahah


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

How did you go?!?!?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha whoops  How did you go???


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats on your first victories 
And I'm glad my uniform in navy blue and red lol

How'ed you go in States though?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

17th out of the whole state  I was coming 8th for ages!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats still good  you should feel proud of that


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is still really good! Congrats, Any pics?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Heaps  Just have to put them on my laptop


----------

